
Adding Data Quality into Amundsen with Programmatic Descriptions - todsacerdoti
https://technology.edmunds.com/2020/05/27/Adding-Data-Quality-into-Amundsen-with-Programmatic-Descriptions/
======
photoft
nice post for data quality integration with
[https://github.com/lyft/amundsen](https://github.com/lyft/amundsen)

